# Please Help!



## eb2015 (May 25, 2011)

I am new to the forum and the whole hedgehog world in general. I have been reading all the different threads and posts but I just can't figure out what kind of cage I need or where to purchase one. I have been reading things like it has to be lighted in some areas and dark in others, the different ways of temperature control, what temperature the cage really needs to be, ect. but I am still so confused. I live in Kansas and all the people I know keep their hedgies in large aquariums. So if someone could please help I would appreciate it so much!


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

Perfect example can be found here:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860

Generally its either a C&C cage, Critter/Ferret Nation or Sterilite bins.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I recommend looking through the link kelybely provided. 

What type of cage you get depends on your budget. Tub cages are usually the least expensive, as large tubs can be found pretty cheap (you can connect two decent sized ones together, or get a bit christmas tree tub, etc). Then there's the plastic-bottom wire-top cages like for rabbits and guinea pigs that work great, and you can usually find them used for cheap on craigslist or what not. If you want the most efficient to clean and use, Ferret Nation and Critter Nation cages are awesome, but a bit more pricey. 

Whatever you do, don't get an aquarium - first off, you'd need at the very minimum (and I mean VERY) a 40 gallon tank, and not only are they bulky, heavy, and expensive, they can be really difficult to clean, heat, and ventilate.


----------

